# Congrats, Matt R!



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2016)

James Beard Finalists

*Rising Star Chef of the Year*
_A chef age 30 or younger who displays an impressive talent and who is likely to make a significant impact on the industry in years to come._
Alex Bois, High Street on Market, Philadelphia 
Angela Dimayuga, Mission Chinese Food, NYC 
Grae Nonas, Olamaie, Austin
Matt Rudofker, Momofuku Ssäm Bar, NYC 
Daniela Soto-Innes, Cosme, NYC
Jenner Tomaska, Next, Chicago


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't know Matt was that young.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2016)

Me neither. And a quick Google showed he has been written up a lot in the last year or two, including in Forbes and Saveur. He's an all-star! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats! I saw that and came over to see if there was a thread yet. Fun to see a forum member on the nominations list.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 16, 2016)

Chuckles said:


> Congrats! I saw that and came over to see if there was a thread yet. Fun to see a forum member on the nominations list.



I didn't know he was a forum member [emoji85][emoji15]

Shame on me!


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 16, 2016)

Thats crazy he is in a list with some of the best new chefs there are, I did an event wi daniella when she came to israel and she is amaizing!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 16, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I didn't know he was a forum member [emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> Shame on me!



Me neither:laugh:.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 16, 2016)

Awesome work Matt!


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 16, 2016)

Way too go Matt. Congrats!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice work Matt!!


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 16, 2016)

Huge accomplishment! Congrats!!! :cool2:


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats Matt!


----------



## Miles (Mar 17, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## longhorn (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations Matt!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 22, 2016)

I met Matt when he was in high school and I instantly knew that he was a rising star way back then and that's no BS, even told my wife. Actually she thought the same thing after meeting him several times and hearing what he was up to. The guy just has a passion about all things he does. I also credit Matt for pushing me towards and into hand sharpening, he lit my flame and we played around with a lot of stuff back then. I'm so happy to hear about this - congrats to Matt! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## mattrud (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks all. Much appreciated


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 30, 2016)

That's awesome. Congrats.

k.


----------

